# Ballville Dam



## liwaj79 (May 20, 2008)

Myself and my brother in law fished the dam. Caught around 20 catfish and bullhead all on the smaller side. Also caught 10 or so mix of bluegill sunfish. Brother in law also caught a smaller bass. We also had a few gar on our lines did not get any into the shore. Too bad they are taking the dam out lots of good fishing there.


----------



## BassPro822 (Oct 3, 2010)

My buddy works for the contractor scheduled to take it down, It has not been finalized yet. But It is good fishing.... At least on May 1st normally I tear walleyes up there but this year was kind of bad since all the rain we got.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I've had many good memories up in Fremont. Up by the dam was some amazing fishing. I'd like to get my butt up there before the dam comes down. I remember pitching flies and catching lots of white bass until all of a sudden a 28 inch sheephead wanted my fly for lunch. :B


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I remember around the first of May about 15 years ago my son and I going for walleye and he got a 15 pound Steelhead, I still have the photos, it was our greatest day on the Sandusky river...ever. But take it down, take it down now.


----------



## liwaj79 (May 20, 2008)

Are you able to post the pic of the steel head that would be insane.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I will look for the photos as they are all in a box still from the flooding we had here this spring. I am still trying to put our life back in order. Although I do have the photos and he sure as heck got that steelie. It would swim up and then back down river but in a few minutes here it came right back to the exact same spot next to that spit of soil.


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep the dam is one of the best fishin spots on the Sandusky.
But please take it down, because my $100 water bill just isnt high
enough for the wife and I. Need to raise it some more to stick a few more bucks in the new res so a few wallys *might* swim upstream and spawn.:bad:


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

WLB this reconstruction on the river and the new res is not solely intended just for walleye spawn....yes indeed thats one thing they want too happen but theres also problems with the river system and other fish species that they are trying to control....not to mention a big town like fremont not having a res at all.....it's all in good intentions.....as long as they can figure out on keeping the water in the res then it'll all pay off in the end.


----------



## hafdead (Jun 18, 2011)

ive never fished ballville dam is it accessable at night?


----------



## lyman68 (Mar 1, 2008)

WLB said:


> Yep the dam is one of the best fishin spots on the Sandusky.
> But please take it down, because my $100 water bill just isnt high
> enough for the wife and I. Need to raise it some more to stick a few more bucks in the new res so a few wallys *might* swim upstream and spawn.:bad:


I hope your boiling the water you drink in fremont because the nitrates your drinking sure aren't good for ya! thank the city for the water bill if they'd hired a real engineer to test the site it would have been alot cheaper. The money for damn removal is mostly state grants. After removal you'll be able to fish the res, and catch fish at wolf creek!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

What is the deal with the New Fremont Res, a buddy in Tiffin said it will not hold water, is that true and how will they fix it ?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes its true the res would not hold water...and from what I am hearing some sort of Liner will be put in the bottom of the res so it will hold water. I guess they have it handled. Sad but hopefully they finally get all this sorted out so that res can start some fish growth!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

lyman68 said:


> I hope your boiling the water you drink in fremont because the nitrates your drinking sure aren't good for ya! thank the city for the water bill if they'd hired a real engineer to test the site it would have been alot cheaper. The money for damn removal is mostly state grants. After removal you'll be able to fish the res, and catch fish at wolf creek!


You can thank pogemeyers for all the screwed up mess all over NW ohio. They ruin everything they touch/make! We are getting screwed in Oaktown also!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

lyman68 said:


> I hope your boiling the water you drink in fremont because the nitrates your drinking sure aren't good for ya! thank the city for the water bill if they'd hired a real engineer to test the site it would have been alot cheaper. The money for damn removal is mostly state grants. After removal you'll be able to fish the res, and catch fish at wolf creek!


Nitrates are a chemical that cannot be removed by boiling. Boiling Kills bacteria and organic growths. If there are nitrates in that water, buy your water at Krogers.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Who is Pogymier ? What you blaming one farmer for the whole watershed. You need to think about that for a moment.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Weekender#1 said:


> Who is Pogymier ? What you blaming one farmer for the whole watershed. You need to think about that for a moment.


Pogimeir or pogymeyer however you spell it is the contracting company that designs and builds Sh!tty things like a reservoir that can't hold water!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Its the type of ground thats not holding water not the company building the res. I'ts not like they made their own ground for this project. The city chose the location for the reservoir in hopes on everything being a success.....the problems in containing the water is a step they need to get over in which they are doing.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The shop i work at in Tiffin has this picture under the glass at the counter. The biz has been around for over 100 years now, so they have some interesting pics and stories.

The story I got from my boss about this picture is that it was taken in the 1930's just below the dam at Huss Street before it was removed - this would have been before the Ballville dam was constructed. He said these fish were not taken by rod/reel, but were found washed up in the river after a chemical spill by a Tiffin factory.

The fish on the left are all walleye (there is a hole in the picture over some of the walleye), the fish in the middle is a musky and the ones to the right are bass. The story goes that these fish were all kept and eaten. Again, this is a story that has been passed down through the family business since the 30's, so take it for what it is worth. 

I am in fact looking forward to the dam coming down, the eyes 'should' be able to make it up as far as Tinker's/Pioneer Mill dam. That could make for some interesting lunchtime fishing trips!  But - along with that will come the sheeps and everything else. There is a large population of Redhorse and Quillback in the river around Tiffin that are challenging and fun as heck to catch, so i just hope those species are not affected. Time will tell, but will be glad to see the river back to what it might have been hundreds of years ago.


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the great pic! I wonder if those were resident walleye because there sure is a lot of vegetated growth along the shore.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Scum_Frog said:


> Its the type of ground thats not holding water not the company building the res. I'ts not like they made their own ground for this project. The city chose the location for the reservoir in hopes on everything being a success.....the problems in containing the water is a step they need to get over in which they are doing.


Well sorry to burst your bubble but as usual you must disagree with what I have to say. I have family involved in major decision making when it comes to the reservoir. If you must know the story, you are in part correct but it is the companies fault for picking the ground and letting the reservoir being built there. Anyways to make a long story short they take soil samples to see if the ground is right, well poggemeyers didn't sample enough soil per square acre and did a few other sampling no-nos which led to a reservoir failure. Just like everything else they touch you will see the tarp or whatever they put down will fail, just mark my words. If you don't believe me look at their 100's of miles water piping in ottawa county, they have leaks daily because they used the wrong pipes and they got corroded, now they had to go back and put in sacrificial anodes to fix their mistake. Or look at Oak Harbors sewage holding pond that they built too steep banks on and can't get rocks to stay on. Oh ya what a great company. Must only be living on hopes and dreams. So if you ask me the company should have warned the city it wouldn't work out as planned, but they didn't so now we have what we have. I'm not holding my breath but time will tell!


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> You can thank pogemeyers for all the screwed up mess all over NW ohio. They ruin everything they touch/make! We are getting screwed in Oaktown also!


I knew it! Is Pogmeyers the reason my lawn mower would not start today?

Atticafish, that is an awesome picture. I hope all goes well for the River and the Res.


----------



## RuttDawg (Jun 22, 2011)

So who are you saying to blame? The city for not doing a little research to find out the company has a crappy reputation or the company for taking advantage of shotty city officials? Either way they are both to blame and residents have already had thier water fees raised. I think the purpose of this thread was to let everyone know there is some really good fishing going on there so take advantage of it. Thanks for the pic and story attica!


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> So if you ask me the company should have warned the city it wouldn't work out as planned, but they didn't so now we have what we have. I'm not holding my breath but time will tell!


Same company doing the sewer separation project in Woodville. 

Drive around town...you want to talk about a frickin' mess....holy balls.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Yet again a 13 year old knows all.

And yes Ruttdawg I agree on the purpose of this thread. Other people tend to stick their nose in it and change the subject.

And northsouthwesteast whatever, The company did the minimum testings that were required by the city before choosing the location for the reservoir. Both parties are at blame not just a company. And it figures that "your family" would have part on this reservoir operation so far becoming a fail. Because if they did their job on making sure the correct testings were done, the res would have been put at a correct location where they wouldnt be in the situation where they are at. So yes, I am disagreeing with your comments when its pointed towards one side when both sides are at fault......sorry to burst your bubble.


----------

